# What do chefs carry in their kits? (food and wine mag)



## JBroida (Jan 29, 2013)

What do chefs carry? Stuff from JKI of course 
http://www.foodandwine.com/slideshows/professional-every-day-carry#!slide=5


----------



## tkern (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm doing the Food and Wine mag fest in south beach at the end of February. If they're taking picts of knife rolls, they're definitely going to see some JKI stuff.


----------



## Patatas Bravas (Jan 29, 2013)

The Tsukasa yanagiba is really marvellous as I can see. I don't think they have shown a photo of the Gesshin Hide deba, but the comment from this chef is a very nice recommendation. The chef really has shown very nice knifes in this article!


----------



## JBroida (Jan 29, 2013)

he also happens to know how to use them and is a really nice guy


----------



## steeley (Jan 29, 2013)

:biggrin:very nice link to you . good job Sara


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 29, 2013)

Now I know where my dream knife went: the Tsukasa Enryu Kurouchi Damascus Yanagiba.

k.


----------

